# Post your favorite specific products and why.



## The Paint Doctor (Jun 1, 2010)

I say, if you like a certain product because it works really well, talk about it, but don't post "I like SW Super Paint because its cheap", nobody wants to hear how you cut corners to save money.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

The Paint Doctor said:


> I say, if you like a certain product because it works really well, talk about it, but don't post "I like SW Super Paint because its cheap", nobody wants to hear how you cut corners to save money.


Some products I like available nationally:

XIM primers for difficult surfaces.
XIM Peel Bond for stubborn exterior and peeling surfaces.
BM Impervo oil for interior woodwork. (I think they changed the name?)
Pittsburgh Manor Hall for interior woodwork.
Pittsburgh "Pitt-Tech" 90-740 extender for interior and exterior latex/acrylic trim paint. Flotrol.....What? :no:

99% of the paint I use is manufactured locally so it wouldn't do anyone any good for me to mention them, except to say my favorite interior wall paint is a 0-VOC eggshell.


----------



## The Paint Doctor (Jun 1, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Some products I like available nationally:
> 
> XIM primers for difficult surfaces.
> XIM Peel Bond for stubborn exterior and peeling surfaces.
> ...


XIM, yep, but only the alkyd XIM and Peel Bond
Inslx makes the UMA primer (Stix) and it is identical if you want the best flow and leveling for a latex primer plus it sticks to everything from plastic, PVC, fiberglass, you name it.

I painted with manor hall and although it rolls nicely, it brushes like crap, its WAY to stringy and you cannot carry any paint on your brush unless you like your paint to drool all over your drops.

Its called Satin Impervo, nobody makes a better enamel. 

If you have to use an additive in the paint, its not very good.:yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL also you don't have to use an additive in impervo oil, you can simply thin it down and apply two coats. However one coat with penetrol will give you the same result and give you more profit.

As for my fav products..

Soft Gloss exterior because its amazing paint that applies easy, and lasts.
Super Spec interior for mid grade. Its economical easy to apply and I trust it to perform the same every time.
Primers the best acrylic is fresh start with 123 and super spec oil or cover stain.
Stains I use mostly Zar or Minwax.
Poly crylic I like BM stays clear 
Trim I mostly use waterborn impervo now unless they ask for oil because it dries fast performs well and doesn't yellow.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

The Paint Doctor said:


> XIM, yep, but only the alkyd XIM and Peel Bond
> Inslx makes the UMA primer (Stix) and it is identical if you want the best flow and leveling for a latex primer plus it sticks to everything from plastic, PVC, fiberglass, you name it.
> 
> I painted with manor hall and although it rolls nicely, it brushes like crap, its WAY to stringy and you cannot carry any paint on your brush unless you like your paint to drool all over your drops.
> ...


It must be the exterior Impervo they renamed. I don't do a lot of oil any longer....mostly waterborne.

Alkyd Peel Bond? Have only used the waterborne Peel Bond and have been more than pleased with the results.

When I applied Manor Hall on woodwork, it looked like it was sprayed since it flowed out so well. It also covered amazingly well. Since it worked so well, they probably changed the formula and Fu**ed it up! Haha! It's been a while since I used it.

Well......if you could see the gutters and trim I brush in hot weather with just a dash of Pitt-Tech added, I think you would be impressed. Damn near look sprayed. Most of my trim is satin sheen, not flat.

Also......you ask to post the products that work for us. I didn't realize you were going to critique our choices :blink:


----------



## The Paint Doctor (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd expect everyone to give me their feedback on the products they like the best. The main idea is to give everyone a concenssus on a product and/or a reason to try something they haven't. I wanna fix the guy who always uses BEHR when he doesn't know what good actually is.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Silkens SRD. Great product, even the ugliest P.O.S deck looks better with a nice coat of SRD. Wood that's in great shape looks amazing with it.

BEN line from BM. Low odor, low VOC, utilizes the new gennex acrylic colorant platform.......its the most bang for the buck IMO.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wish my locals would stock ben. They have natura but won't carry ben for some reason.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I guess this obviously...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

and this


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Sherwin Williams Sologloss, just cause it's the greatest! Sprays like oil, dries quick, short hang time. Makes me money!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Wish my locals would stock ben. They have natura but won't carry ben for some reason.


They should. I sell about 50 gal of Ben for every 1 gal of Natura. Not that it isn't a great product, Ben just sells more.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I guess this obviously...


You gotta admit that it is a pretty can. :whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The Paint Doctor said:


> I'd expect everyone to give me their feedback on the products they like the best. The main idea is to give everyone a concenssus on a product and/or a reason to try something they haven't. I wanna fix the guy who always uses BEHR when he doesn't know what good actually is.


Isnt that what this forum does.....as a whole?

I dont care if it's Behr, Glidden, Aura, Ben, Super Spec, Duration or Master Hide. If your a pro you should be able to make anything look good. 

.........but I use a ton of Aura, Ben, Super Spec, Duration and Master Hide.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

The Paint Doctor said:


> I say, if you like a certain product because it works really well, talk about it, but don't post "I like SW Super Paint because its cheap", nobody wants to hear how you cut corners to save money.


Well, you have limited this thread to the pros that only use paint that they can get on credit from their suppliers.

I would tell you that I like Behr and Valspar over Glidden or SW, but then you would think me a hack. Cause you obviously want ONLY people that don't use these products to respond. 

I'd like to aploigize for my intrudence on your "lets rip the hacks" thread. 

My bad


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Well, you have limited this thread to the pros that only use paint that they can get on credit from their suppliers.


Its better to get your paint on credit than it is to ask for some material money from suzy homeowner and head to the big box.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

And you don't want Suzy to know what you pay for materials anyway because then she will know what you make.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> Isnt that what this forum does.....as a whole?
> 
> I dont care if it's Behr, Glidden, Aura, Ben, Super Spec, Duration or Master Hide. If your a pro you should be able to make anything look good.
> 
> .........but I use a ton of Aura, Ben, Super Spec, Duration and Master Hide.


I tend to agree. And I've made money using Behr, and I'm not ashamed to admit it.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

But for you Wise guys out there it won't be much anyway


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I tend to agree. And I've made money using Behr, and I'm not ashamed to admit it.


Yeah, so have most of us, but we don't care to do it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Right now, my favorite product is Epiphanes Spar Varnish. Holy crap. I think I'm in love.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> And you don't want Suzy to know what you pay for materials anyway because then she will know what you make.


If she did she would find out that I am trying to buy a boat with the profit off her house.:no:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

These young guy's


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

My favorite product right now would be cupran special. It cleans my hands so my lady will let me touch her at night.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Cupran is the BEST!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah right, when was the last time that happen?


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

For interior walls I like 200 eggshell and if they are primed with crap, I like to use 200 low sheen eggshell. I also like super spec eggshell. These are no bull$hit prodructs that work well, look good and are cost effective. I like 400 flat for my ceilings or super spec flat. Especially if they are knock down. I like proclassic oil or satin impervo for my trim. Outside I like to use Woodscapes, A-100, Pittsbuurg sunproof, Bm Moore Gaurd, Cabot stains, Bm moore stains, and on and on and on oh, and graham ceramics. All depends on what Im doing, who its for, how much it pays and what was on it before. And somtimes the ho, designer or builder is stuck on somthing and im not a salesman and if it fails, it was them who knew so much. 

Put that in your pipe and smoke it:thumbsup:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Cupran is the BEST!


You got that right! I have yet to find a product that it wont take care of.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Yeah right, when was the last time that happen?


you asking for a play by play? :laughing:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Will it take care of Vulcum?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Its better to get your paint on credit than it is to ask for some material money from suzy homeowner and head to the big box.


I agree,

Thats one thing about being the hack that I am,,, I have the money to pay for my paint, before i start the job. 

There are some things about being PRO that are not as apealling !!!

See , as a hack, I don't have to ask for a deposit, or a material draw.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Capt,
You really need to get over this hack crap. I like your posts but am sick of the hack crap. Go have a good cry about it and come back a new man.


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Capt,
> You really need to get over this hack crap. I like your posts but am sick of the hack crap. Go have a good cry about it and come back a new man.


I dont understand who hes mad at, himself for being a hack or us for recognizing it. Either way it is getting old, Capt stand up and say "my name is capt sheetrock and I am a hack of 32 years, 7 months, 2 weeks, 4 days, and 6 hours and proud of it" and get over it.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> Capt,
> You really need to get over this hack crap. I like your posts but am sick of the hack crap. Go have a good cry about it and come back a new man.


I kinda like the old salty dog. He would make a fine pirate.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Capt,
> You really need to get over this hack crap. I like your posts but am sick of the hack crap. Go have a good cry about it and come back a new man.


Neps,,, sorry man, I will if you want me too. The reason that I do it is because I use Big Box paint (cause I pay cash) and that is considered a hack tactic. I use cheap sprayers cause they are cheaper and work just as good,,, etc etc.

If I present myself as a PRO using Behr and Spraytech machines,,, well ya see my dilemia???

I'm old enough that I don't need everyone to see me as an "up and coming" I kinda enjoy ribbing the younger guys about feeling a little too PRO for their own good.

What say you???? 

I really respect you and will quit the "hack" option if you think I should.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> I kinda like the old salty dog. He would make a fine pirate.


 
AAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Will it take care of Vulcum?


Never tried vulcum but I would imagine so.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

capt, i think its a great schtick.

people who dont take themselves too seriously are usually great to drink beer with.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

high fibre said:


> capt, i think its a great schtick.
> 
> people who dont take themselves too seriously are usually great to drink beer with.


I'll drink to that !!!!!!!!


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> AAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGG


plunder the booty!:gun_bandana:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Neps,,, sorry man, I will if you want me too. The reason that I do it is because I use Big Box paint (cause I pay cash) and that is considered a hack tactic. I use cheap sprayers cause they are cheaper and work just as good,,, etc etc.
> 
> If I present myself as a PRO using Behr and Spraytech machines,,, well ya see my dilemia???
> 
> ...


You can do what ever you like but even though you have a different approach you have been successful in your own market and you have valuable insight. I just think you have labeled yourself as a "hack" because what a few might of said.

The respect is mutual you "hack"!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> plunder the booty!:gun_bandana:


Booty, booty, I like the booty, she's got the booty, i need some booty, booty booty !!!!!!!!!

Plundering the booty is a good thing,,, no???


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Booty, booty, I like the booty, she's got the booty, i need some booty, booty booty !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Plundering the booty is a good thing,,, no???


absolutely my chicken picken friend!


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I dont care if it's Behr, Glidden, Aura, Ben, Super Spec, Duration or Master Hide. If your a pro you should be able to make anything look good.
> 
> .........but I use a ton of Aura, Ben, Super Spec, Duration and Master Hide.


My favorite product before painting...... You guys would be surprise how of an awesome painter I am after some shots of this product!!!!!!! 

http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb276/ccerna/tequila.jpg


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmm.. products that work well..?? Three Bacardi & cokes before logging on to PT...works like a champ! Zinsser coverstain for the delightful aroma, 40' ladders cause they keep you fit, drip-less caulk guns (cause there's nothing like a POS caulk gun!) tips that don't clog, a yard free of dog sit & happy happy joy joy clients that write fat checks with a huge smile while bragging on the phone to their neighbors about their awesome painter!:thumbup:


The Paint Doctor said:


> I say, if you like a certain product because it works really well, talk about it, but don't post "I like SW Super Paint because its cheap", nobody wants to hear how you cut corners to save money.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I love the Capt....He is no nonsense, not too full of himself and it sounds like he gets the job done. That sounds like money to me. Like my gramps use to say "There's a wrench for every nut out there!"


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

this is why I love the Capt...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I agree,
> 
> Thats one thing about being the hack that I am,,, I have the money to pay for my paint, before i start the job.
> 
> ...


 I have credit at both of the big boxes too. That doesn't mean I am gonna buy their paint, but if you like it then use it. No need to apologize, however I wouldn't pay more for val-spar when I can use a paint like super spec.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Cover Stain

Berh Flat enamel

PPG Wallhide

3 M masking machine

Floetrol (might check into Pitt Tech)

Bacon*

Coffee*

Gin and Tonic on Friday's (that's today! Yay!)*

El Rey Da Mundo Robusto Larga in Oscuro*

Vagasil (my cooter has itched all week)

My brush spinner

Heavy Duty butyl backed drop cloths

* The four major food groups. Fats, alcohol, caffine and nicotine.


*It has been an amazingly difficult last two weeks. Am going crazy. Can you tell?*


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

*"Vagasil (my cooter has itched all week)"*

LOL!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I just had a customer ask me to rewrite our contract for interior painting to include using Behr Premium Plus since that is what they have used throughout their home. I told them that there would be an additional charge of $8 per gallon and an additional $80 service fee for waiting in line.Total additional costs on a $4,500 project $320. They signed & returned the revised contract. I have no problem with this arrangement at all!!!


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> The four major food groups. Fats, alcohol, caffine and nicotine.


Exactly.



My products, BM Alkyd Enamel underbody for high build and ultimate sandability on interior bare wood, Jasco Mask and Seal for efficiency in spraying and laser straight lines on glass in less time, and though I don't use it much anymore, Satin Impervo is a product that always makes you look good in the end, and is very enjoyable to use (minus the smell/headaches).


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I think wirebrushes are underrated. Keeps wood open better than sanding, and really works into the grain well and gets loose paint off.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> I just had a customer ask me to rewrite our contract for interior painting to include using Behr Premium Plus since that is what they have used throughout their home. I told them that there would be an additional charge of $8 per gallon and an additional $80 service fee for waiting in line.Total additional costs on a $4,500 project $320. They signed & returned the revised contract. I have no problem with this arrangement at all!!!


Exactly! Paint with eco, industrial, pm 200, benny, sologloss, urethane, yadda, yadda, yadda. I don't care whatever it takes to get their money in my pockets. Milk paint @ 300 bucks a gallon adds up quick.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

my fav products: cabot semi solid 1400, 550 stain voc series, BIN primer, sashco's big strecth, corona brushes, p&l pro hide exterior line, cabot' sproblem solver oil base primer, titan 440 airless pump, superdeck's frontier finish ) for log oiling, frazee's majestic II interior flat, spectrum's ceramic 100% acylic satin (stuff covered in one coat with a bright blue over white!), xim primers, proform brushes (good middle of the line brushes) galaxy drop cloths (good quality at an inexpensive price!), norton sandpapers and disks (best prices in town and i love their 3x sandpapers, fold so easy!), um, running out of ideas......


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

hammerheart14 said:


> my fav products: cabot semi solid 1400, 550 stain voc series, BIN primer, sashco's big strecth, corona brushes, p&l pro hide exterior line, cabot' sproblem solver oil base primer, titan 440 airless pump, superdeck's frontier finish ) for log oiling, frazee's majestic II interior flat, spectrum's ceramic 100% acylic satin (stuff covered in one coat with a bright blue over white!), xim primers, proform brushes (good middle of the line brushes) galaxy drop cloths (good quality at an inexpensive price!), norton sandpapers and disks (best prices in town and i love their 3x sandpapers, fold so easy!), um, running out of ideas......


 
Umm, maybe that explains a lot.:whistling2::jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

lol anybody use this?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> lol anybody use this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1He...67&kw=airles&gclid=CLzHto2BiqICFRMMDQoddxIVXA


 Wow went to that companies website, and a program tried to get through my firewall. Analyzed it and it appears to be a adware payload.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Wow went to that companies website, and a program tried to get through my firewall. Analyzed it and it appears to be a adware payload.


mwhahahahah. my devious plan worked


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Umm, maybe that explains a lot.:whistling2::jester:


what's you problem with bin primer?, it's a great product and seals stains better than any other primer, except maybe xim!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

hammerheart14 said:


> what's you problem with bin primer?, it's a great product and seals stains better than any other primer, except maybe xim!


nothing seals better than shellac yo.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> nothing seals better than shellac yo.


yeah boy, i dig what u be saying foo!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

hammerheart14 said:


> what's you problem with bin primer?, it's a great product and seals stains better than any other primer, except maybe xim!


 
I have no problem with Bin as a primer,I was referring to it's capacity to alter brain cells.


----------



## slapiton (Jul 28, 2007)

Liquid mask and seal is totally awesome. I have been working on a 11,000 sq ft new construction house with all interior wood window grids. I sprayed mask and seal on all windows and it goes on white and dries clear. Then sprayed 1 coat of primer and 2 coats of the waterbase alkyd from SW. Then you just go back and score around window grids and peel the mask and seal off in one sheet. Saved several man hours and will be using this product again.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

slapiton said:


> and 2 coats of the waterbase alkyd from SW.


This is a typo I suspect?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> This is a typo I suspect?


 
*Promar® 200 and Proclassic® Waterbased Acrylic-Alkyd Coatings offer the Best of all Worlds*

*New Coatings Offer Acrylic, Alkyd and VOC-Compliant Performance Benefits
*

LAS VEGAS (January 19, 2010) — For years painting and building professionals have turned to Sherwin-Williams ProMar 200 and ProClassic coatings to achieve durable, smooth, high-performing finishes. Now, with the introduction of ProMar 200 and ProClassic Waterbased Acrylic- Alkyd coatings, the same performance results can be achieved with minimal environmental impact.
These new coatings bring together the best performance benefits of alkyd and acrylic paints, offering:

Application and finish of an alkyd coating
Non-yellowing properties of an acrylic coating
VOC content of less than 50 grams per liter
These qualities mean professionals can get the job done faster and better, while also meeting environmental building standards.
“Previously, professionals accepted a high-VOC content in alkyd paints in order to achieve the application and smooth finish acrylic coatings had a hard time producing,” explains Steve Revnew, vice president of product development for Sherwin-Williams. “Today, however, advanced waterbased paint technology allows us to achieve alkyd paint performance at a near-zero-VOC level, paving the way for more environmentally responsible coatings like ProMar 200 and ProClassic.”
ProClassic has long been trusted as the preferred coating choice for wood trim and accents, while ProMar 200 has been a reliable coating solution for high-volume professional customers. Still the ideal solutions for those jobs, the new ProMar 200 and ProClassic Waterbased Acrylic-Alkyd coatings add an extra layer of VOC-compliant value to any building project.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks for the clarification. But its SW. I've sorta banned them now.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Somebody else will follow suit before long.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Did'nt BM's exterior have a similar product a couple years back> I can remember having a deal of a time with brushes and trying to clean them.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Did'nt BM's exterior have a similar product a couple years back> I can remember having a deal of a time with brushes and trying to clean them.


Bm's Latex exteriors have been a modified oil for a while. Makes your brushes goofy and need a final rinse with thinner.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Did'nt BM's exterior have a similar product a couple years back> I can remember having a deal of a time with brushes and trying to clean them.


Yes, the moorlife/glo line has been that way for years. That line has never let me down. It has great hide covering substrates that have different texture.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Yes, the moorlife/glo line has been that way for years. That line has never let me down. It has great hide covering substrates that have different texture.


They cut back the alkyd resin a bit in the last couple years, i've been getting far less complaints about ruining brushes.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

slapiton said:


> Liquid mask and seal is totally awesome. I have been working on a 11,000 sq ft new construction house with all interior wood window grids. I sprayed mask and seal on all windows and it goes on white and dries clear. Then sprayed 1 coat of primer and 2 coats of the waterbase alkyd from SW. Then you just go back and score around window grids and peel the mask and seal off in one sheet. Saved several man hours and will be using this product again.




The sound of money... cha-ching!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> They cut back the alkyd resin a bit in the last couple years, i've been getting far less complaints about ruining brushes.


Yeah, it seems a bit easier to wash up the last couple years. Its a good, dependable paint. I can count on it.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Today I was scraping a wall that the HO started. They were frustrated and said I'd be at it for days. 

This isn't the one I have and I realize you guys are talking paint, but my favourite summer exterior 'product' is carbide blade scrapers. I DO NOT miss sitting and filing my old scraper blades.....these are worth every penny!


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Yes, the moorlife/glo line has been that way for years. That line has never let me down. It has great hide covering substrates that have different texture.


True that :thumbsup:


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> They cut back the alkyd resin a bit in the last couple years, i've been getting far less complaints about ruining brushes.


I thought cleaning them has been easier. Thought I was just getting lucky. How about pittsburg sunproof??


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

RPS said:


> I thought cleaning them has been easier. Thought I was just getting lucky. How about pittsburg sunproof??


Not sure, I'm just getting Sunproof in....never stocked it before. I thought it was 100% Acrylic, shouldnt have any alkyd resin in it.


----------



## The Paint Doctor (Jun 1, 2010)

hammerheart14 said:


> what's you problem with bin primer?, it's a great product and seals stains better than any other primer, except maybe xim!


ya, but you should ALWAYS use a microfibre roller cover with BIN Primer and GARDZ because they are so runny.


----------



## The Paint Doctor (Jun 1, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Not sure, I'm just getting Sunproof in....never stocked it before. I thought it was 100% Acrylic, shouldnt have any alkyd resin in it.


That Rubbol DEK Finish from Sikkens should ALWAYS outsell any PPG solid stain product. I've seen that sunproof fade in 2 years in the midwest.


----------



## The Paint Doctor (Jun 1, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> thanks for the clarification. But its SW. I've sorta banned them now.


why would you bann SW but use BEHR? I know SW blows, but you can't justify anything when you use BEHR. Have you actually compared how BADLY Behr Ultra Premium Plus stipples on a smooth wall? Maybe some customers do not know the difference, but for the money, you should compare that Behr line with PM200 or SuperSpec. Hell even manor hall looks better than Behr.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

The Paint Doctor said:


> why would you bann SW but use BEHR? I know SW blows, but you can't justify anything when you use BEHR. Have you actually compared how BADLY Behr Ultra Premium Plus stipples on a smooth wall? Maybe some customers do not know the difference, but for the money, you should compare that Behr line with PM200 or SuperSpec. Hell even manor hall looks better than Behr.


you must be referring to my pic of the behr can. It was a joke, I guess you haven't been around long enough to know when I'm joking. I think promar 200 is fine. But, if you read my "wtf" thread, I sorta explained why I'm banning SW. Its not because of their product per se, although some of it is overpriced and their sundries are way overpriced, its because of the service of this store. I got better relationships at the Diamond Vogel store. 

Yeah, I know what good paint is. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Paint Doctor said:


> That Rubbol DEK Finish from Sikkens should ALWAYS outsell any PPG solid stain product. I've seen that sunproof fade in 2 years in the midwest.


Totally agree, but Soild DEK $37/gal +/-....Sunproof $22/gal +/-


----------



## The Paint Doctor (Jun 1, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> you must be referring to my pic of the behr can. It was a joke, I guess you haven't been around long enough to know when I'm joking. I think promar 200 is fine. But, if you read my "wtf" thread, I sorta explained why I'm banning SW. Its not because of their product per se, although some of it is overpriced and their sundries are way overpriced, its because of the service of this store. I got better relationships at the Diamond Vogel store.
> 
> Yeah, I know what good paint is. Thanks for your concern.


Which DV store?


----------



## The Paint Doctor (Jun 1, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Totally agree, but Soild DEK $37/gal +/-....Sunproof $22/gal +/-


then go with FLOOD, it was very well rated. $22 dollar people get what they pay for, but remember you sold them the mediocre product and its your company that they are going to remember, not how cheap it was.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Paint Doctor said:


> then go with FLOOD, it was very well rated. $22 dollar people get what they pay for, but remember you sold them the mediocre product and its your company that they are going to remember, not how cheap it was.


Its all about what they want. I dont _SELL_ customers anything. I present them information and pricing, they make the final decision. Typically the H.O's and most contractors will go with Sikkens or Arborcoat.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Not sure, I'm just getting Sunproof in....never stocked it before. I thought it was 100% Acrylic, shouldnt have any alkyd resin in it.


BM is 100% acrylic and has an alkyd resin.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

The Paint Doctor said:


> why would you bann SW but use BEHR? I know SW blows, but you can't justify anything when you use BEHR. Have you actually compared how BADLY Behr Ultra Premium Plus stipples on a smooth wall? Maybe some customers do not know the difference, but for the money, you should compare that Behr line with PM200 or SuperSpec. Hell even manor hall looks better than Behr.


Promar 200 and super spec rock!:thumbup:


----------



## bigdaddy75 (May 25, 2010)

i like ppg glb paint its cheap and covers amazing try it once 
I also like my woosteer duster and my radious 360 sander


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

LOL Chris should be along shortly.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

Behr anything.....and of course the accubrush to slash my time for cut-in.


----------



## The Paint Doctor (Jun 1, 2010)

mblosik said:


> Behr anything.....and of course the accubrush to slash my time for cut-in.


Nice post, but WHY Behr? How is it better than anything else? Or more importantly, how or who convinced you that Behr is the best at anything?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

The Paint Doctor said:


> Nice post, but WHY Behr? How is it better than anything else? Or more importantly, how or who convinced you that Behr is the best at anything?


I think he was funnin you. :thumbup:


----------

